# Cristallo or E1?



## rossb (Oct 11, 2005)

I have decided to sell the Look 585 frame that I have had since December and buy something a bit stiffer and more solid. (Yes, I know that everyone who has ridden the 585 comments on how stiff it is, but to me it feels soft and flexy and scares the hell out of me on descents.)

The Colnago Cristallo or E1 look like they fit the bill perfectly - both are said to be very stiff. They appear to be very similar, with a slight weight difference - anyone know how much?. The E1 with its straight seat stays look a little better to me, and I don't object to an extra 100g or so if that is the difference. There are still a few E1s available out there. Any thoughts on the differences between the two?

Thanks.


----------



## rossb (Oct 11, 2005)

Overwhelmed by the deluge of helpful replies to my question, I have searched every website I can find that mentions Colnago and none of them - not one - has the weight of the E1 frame, although the weights of every other frame are easily obtained. Why have Colnago hidden this information? Does it weigh 3kg? Is that why they have replaced it with the Cristallo?


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

*Try Weight Weenies*

Someone in weight weenies (http://weightweenies.starbike.com) has built a Cristallo. There may be some discussions that may answer your questions.

Late last year, I was deciding between the E1, Cristallo and C50. I ended up purchasing a C50 from Maestro. What tipped me over to the C50 is the traditional look really and I was looking for a ride to do centuries or double-centries with.

I think the Cristallo gets more of the up-to-date upgrades ... HM CF and the beefy chain stays. But I never had a first hand look of the two.

I am surprise that you are considering selling the 585. Heard so much positive feedback about its combination of comfort and stiffness.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*E1 vs Cristallo*

There's a review at Pez Cycling of the E1 - http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=2841

As for weights I would try weight weenies as previously mentioned.

I think I would go with the Cristallo to have the most recent model for resale value. They both look great.


----------



## rossb (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks. Weight Weenies does not yet seem to have a weight for either frame. I have read the Pez review and, while it is very positive, again no weight is given for the frame. Interestingly, on the Total Cycling site they give a weight of 1190g for the Cristallo - compared to Colnago's claim of sub-1100g - but no weight is given for the E1. My guess is that this is the weight of the E1. Assuming this is the case - or the weight difference is something similar - I'm inclined to go with the E1, assuming I can find one left in my size, because those curved seatstays on the Cristallo just look a bit odd to me, and I'm not too concerned about re-sale value.



> I am surprise that you are considering selling the 585. Heard so much positive feedback about its combination of comfort and stiffness.


It is certainly a comfortable bike, but my impression is that the comfort comes from a small amount of flex which obviously doesn't concern most people, but it makes me nervous. Maybe I just don't get on with the geometry.


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

The E1 main frame is identical to the Cristallo in outer dimensions.There is not a single difference. Colnago claims that he has been able to lighten the main frame up somewhat without sacrificing the ride or performance, however, the biggest difference is in the stays, both seat and chain. The different rear end and claimed thinner monocoque walls lighten the frame up by about 150 g. My personal suggestion would be to go for a bargain on an E1 instead of a full-price Cristallo.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

rossb said:


> I have decided to sell the Look 585 frame that I have had since December and buy something a bit stiffer and more solid. (Yes, I know that everyone who has ridden the 585 comments on how stiff it is, but to me it feels soft and flexy and scares the hell out of me on descents.)
> 
> Thanks.


How big are you, and what size is the 585?


----------



## rossb (Oct 11, 2005)

> How big are you, and what size is the 585?


I'm about 5' 6", weigh 165-170 and ride the "small" 51cm 585, which has a 45cm seat tube, a 53 cm top tube, with a 110mm stem and 3cm of spacers. Apart from the spacers the fit of the bike is absolutely perfect. Since I am not a big guy and it is a small frame flex should theoretically not be an issue, but I am certainly feeling some instability in the handling of the bike.


----------



## hardride27 (May 27, 2006)

*Weight of E1 vs Cristallo*



rossb said:


> The Colnago Cristallo or E1 look like they fit the bill perfectly - both are said to be very stiff. They appear to be very similar, with a slight weight difference - anyone know how much?.


According to this website the Cristallo is a 1100 g (size 48s) and the E1 1350 (size 52s). 

See: 
http://www.bellatisport.com/colnago.html

I'd be interesed in hearing your review if you already bought the E1.

thanks,
geo


----------



## rossb (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the link. Since the posts above I have decided not to buy a new bike for the moment, and I am keeping the 585. I have made some adjustments to it, including new wheels and tires, tightening the headset, straightening the angle of the bars, and removing a couple of centimetres of spacers, as well as getting used to the faster handling of the 585. As a result I am now very happy with the 585 - the flex and instability issues have disappeared.

However, I am still very curious about Colnago and will probably buy a C-50 with next year's bonus.


----------

